# Vortex Springs



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Head to Ponce de Leon to take the class to the springs today. We stopped by Morrison Springs first, and the water was half way up the bank to the pavillion, and brown as I've ever seen it, so we headed to Vortex. Doc's property is still free to park and dive on, but the owners of Vortex have placed signs in the gates of Doc's fence that prevent you from easily walking out of the water onto Doc's property. It wasn't such a hassle that I was willing to pay to get in though. With Morrison and the beach down, everybody was at Vortex. Viz was descent at 20-30ft, but definitely crowded. The class did a great job, and pending their test, we should have some newly certified divers in the community soon. 

Rich


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

wow...a way to get into Vortex without the $25 ram rod? What is this about Doc's property? Please tell.


----------



## CurtyV22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Doc is the man...a real life story about someone stickin it to the man!:toast You pretty much just turn before the gate and park on Doc's land...but let Rich or somebody else tell you the details so you don't feel like a tresspaser!



CurtyV


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

you need to get all the details from MBT i was up there monday and did two dives for free. but you WILL be harassed. and you can not use any of the facilities there either. if you do you will have the cops called on you. when i was there monday i had the cops called on me nothing happened because i did not set foot on vortex Business property. talk to rich or josh at mbt and they can tell you what to do and follow there directions exactly and enjoy vortex for free while you still can.


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

yea those people are rediculous! Doc has the right idea too... it's good to see someone fighting back!


----------

